# Flipper Says Dolphins Football Team Should Change It's Name



## rcfieldz (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 2, 2015)

The name Dolphins is offensive to aquatics


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 2, 2015)

And it smells...


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 2, 2015)

I was gonna say you're full of shit, but then I found video testimony of this exact issue. 
Straight from the dolphin's yapper!


----------

